# BRAGS from The National Dog Show!!!



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

My crew and I enjoyed our very first benched show this weekend in Oaks, PA at the National Dog Show! I'm extremely proud to say that my Devine's Gunpowder N Lead "Mirada" was Reserve Winner's Bitch Friday and Saturday under judges Robert Shreve and Paula Hartinger! Mirada was owner handled (barely, due to leg trouble, eesh), and I couldn't be prouder! She showed beautifully!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Very exciting....enjoy that proud mom feeling!!!!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Yahoo! That's fantastic!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

That must have been fun!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Congatulations!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks! I'm looking forward to getting her win picture!


----------

